# Music you Sing Along To



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't know about others, but I am more of an appreciater of music than a performer. This, in large part, is due to my horrific singing voice. Sometimes I don't want to sing along, because I might hear myself mangling a song. Nonetheless, there are some songs that get even me singing (below). What songs never fail to get you singing along?





 
(Possibly because part of his charm is not being the greatest singer ever)





 
(Harmonies rock)


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

My favourite thing to do is lay in a bath, put some music on and sing really loud roud:
I cant help but sing to the beatles.. anything with harmonies, old rock classics, anything that's infectiously catchy (like my girls!), anything in falsetto 

and if i've had something to drink


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ OMG! I learnt to play that song on guitar and my sister and I would sing it very loudly in very high babyish voices, and then very low "man" voices while sitting in my car until we realised several people could hear us, as they came and said hi and congratulated us on our interesting singing...aargh!!

I sing along to every song I own. I even sing the guitar solos and such. I'm such a dork <.<
But here are some of my favourite ones to sing along to....although the list of favourites is probably 100 songs long...


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

I love singing along with Owen Pallett. In my mind I'm always laughing because i know I'm just singing about Zelda written in beautiful lyrics.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I sing just about anything.

My favourite song to sing in the shower:




 
Other songs I love to sing:


----------



## oxymoronic (Oct 19, 2009)

My brain is a radio. I'm always humming or singing something. I don't get any complaints, so I'd like to think my singing voice isn't too bad. lol

Lately, these have been stuck in my head:











My all-time favorites:

Who can deny it, really?


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Another couple:

YouTube - Stephen Malkmus - "Gardenia"

and

YouTube - Shapeshifter - New Day Come


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

one of my favourite songs
YouTube - Carbon Leaf - Let Your Troubles Roll By

another one of my favourite songs
YouTube - Fool's Garden - Lemon Tree


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Mm--great thread.

YouTube - Depeche Mode - One Caress HQ(1993)
YouTube - Oh ! Darling - The Beatles
YouTube - alice in chains - Brother - SAP
YouTube - The Stone Roses - Bye Bye Badman (audio only)
YouTube - you still believe in me-the beach boys
YouTube - Roxy Music - More than this


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

Every.single.time. roud:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm a horrible singer but I've been told I have a "crooner's" voice. Supposedly I sing these songs "well-enough" and it's fun. I love this kind of music.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

YouTube - Tom Petty- Free Falling

YouTube - Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original)


----------



## lumbajak (Sep 28, 2010)

I was walking by my college's sports field and they started playing Don't Stop Believing.

I busted out singing along.

No one sang with me.

I was sad.


----------



## moonradio (Mar 14, 2010)

many car singalogs with close friends to this song... WAY too many:crazy:


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Bob Dylan's Blond on Blond album, only in the car, and esp. Visions of Johanna (my favorite song).


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

Nada Surf - Always Love

I can't post links yet..


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Even down to imitating the guitar. I'm a goof, what can I say?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I like singing along to Regina Spektor songs...


----------

